# If anyone has done anything stupider, feel free to post



## oldhippy (Jul 11, 2013)

So I got my big new D600 camera, added a couple new lenses, and set out to do some serious shooting. I posted a few things. got replies about picture not being just right. So I changed filters, changed lenses.  Still I'm not thrilled with he shots.  so many with the hairline cut off. Why was I composing wrong. took the camera to show out with the family.  Mediocrity. Coming home from my short trip, I'm taking shots again, but loosing tops of pictures.  I start checking settings.  All You Smart A**es out there already have the answer. But hey I'm old  OK.  The dam thing has been set on DX only for the whole time I've had the camera. One quick change and OMG. What a difference.
I guess nobody will try to top this stupid trick.  Later Ed


----------



## SCraig (Jul 11, 2013)

My D7000 and D90 stay set to DX all the time to


----------



## runnah (Jul 11, 2013)

I on a daily basis still bring my camera up to my eye with the lens cap still on.


----------



## kundalini (Jul 11, 2013)

Sorry to say Ed, never done such a thing in my life.  :roll:


----------



## flow (Jul 11, 2013)

runnah said:


> I on a daily basis still bring my camera up to my eye with the lens cap still on.



Happens ALL the time. 4 year old thinks it's hilarious!


----------



## DarkShadow (Jul 11, 2013)

:lmao: Good one OldHippy.I bet now its like you got a new Camera all over again.

I could make a list of stupid things i have done but this relates to photography.I waken early one saturday morning about 530am and decided to take a drive at this pond that I go to for some bird shots. I left a little to early,still dark out. So I got to the location and I was sitting in the car listening to some tunes until sunrise.Sunrise came  and I got out of the car with the camera go to turn it on and the camera is dead. I am thinking WTF a new camera and its broken already.After I examine the camera for a few I realized there is No battery in the darn thing.It was home on the charger and I didn't have a spare one. I drove back home and went back to sleep.


----------



## oldhippy (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks guys, but going from DX 16mp old camera to Dx 10mp just about kicked my ass. Could not figure how I was backsliding so fast.


----------



## frommrstomommy (Jul 11, 2013)

high five!!


----------



## runnah (Jul 11, 2013)

oldhippy said:


> Thanks guys, but going from DX 16mp old camera to Dx 10mp just about kicked my ass. Could not figure how I was backsliding so fast.



A friend of my was a mechanics for a rally team and was driving the car around the service park to make sure things were all set. When he came back he said it was down on power and sluggish. Turned out he had the parking brake on. Not so bad in a regular car but on a rally car it's designed for heavy use in turning. So we look at the rotors in the rear and they were glowing cherry red.

He felt pretty dumb on that one and worse when he had to change out the pads.


----------



## mishele (Jul 11, 2013)

Too much moonshine?


----------



## tirediron (Jul 11, 2013)

oldhippy said:


> So I got my big new D600 camera, added a couple new lenses, and set out to do some serious shooting. I posted a few things. got replies about picture not being just right. So I changed filters, changed lenses. Still I'm not thrilled with he shots. so many with the hairline cut off. Why was I composing wrong. took the camera to show out with the family. Mediocrity. Coming home from my short trip, I'm taking shots again, but loosing tops of pictures. I start checking settings. All You Smart A**es out there already have the answer. But hey I'm old OK. The dam thing has been set on DX only for the whole time I've had the camera. One quick change and OMG. What a difference.
> I guess nobody will try to top this stupid trick. Later Ed


Mehh... strictly bush-league!  I could write a book of stupid things both photographic and non-photographic that I've done!


----------



## mishele (Jul 11, 2013)

^^^ Have at it!! I'm all ears!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 11, 2013)

Hippy... I don't tell stories on myself too often, because I would spend way too much time doing it, lol! But thanks for sharing.. and with a new body, that really isn't that big of a mistake!


----------



## tirediron (Jul 11, 2013)

mishele said:


> ^^^ Have at it!! *I'm all ears*!


You may wanna see a doctor about that...


----------



## Designer (Jul 11, 2013)

I've probably got more dumbness in me than anybody, but I try to keep it to myself.


----------



## kathyt (Jul 11, 2013)

This must be a Nikon thing or I have been screwing up for a long time because I still don't get what your talking about.


----------



## mwild (Jul 11, 2013)

The odd time when someone asks me to take a photo for them with their little point and shoot, I never fail to bring it up to my eyeball where the viewfinder would be on my DSLR, only to realize there IS NO viewfinder, only a live screen view on the back.


----------



## baturn (Jul 11, 2013)

Guess you missed my post about the D300s that suddenly wouldn't auto focus or trip the shutter.


----------



## oldhippy (Jul 12, 2013)

Thanks for the replies.  Best I can say. Now that I've confessed my stupid, and been bathed in the water of TPF ..Well I feel so clean.   LOL


----------



## Benco (Jul 12, 2013)

Forgetting I've switched off the autofocus is one I've done a few times, maye I should chimp more.


----------



## snowbear (Jul 12, 2013)

Not photo related but I had to give a presentation to the County's IT board - department heads & deputy Admin. Officer.  I put the disk containing the Power Point in the laptop, and was going through it as best as I could (I'm not a good public speaker).  At one point I looked up and saw by bullet fonts were all wonky.  The font I used to build the PP was not installed on that laptop so my bullets were question marks or something.


----------



## squirrels (Jul 12, 2013)

I get intimidated by the folks at the local camera store and lose all of my camera related lingo. I got flustered and said "SDLR" this week when I went, twice before I got it right. :er:


----------



## squirrels (Jul 12, 2013)

Benco said:


> Forgetting I've switched off the autofocus is one I've done a few times, maye I should chimp more.




I do that all the time too. Saw a thread recently that was calling MF "mega-focus" as a joke so now I just say that to cheer myself up.


----------



## snowbear (Jul 12, 2013)

squirrels said:


> I get intimidated by the folks at the local camera store and lose all of my camera related lingo. I got flustered and said "SDLR" this week when I went, twice before I got it right. :er:


That's better than getting tongue-tied on the radio (I was a police dispatcher for a few years); in sending an officer to the hospital to take a report, and trying to tell him to see the "duty nurse" . . . kept coming out "dirty nurse"!  After three tries I just said "See last name Henderson."


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 12, 2013)

snowbear said:


> Not photo related but I had to give a presentation to the County's IT board - department heads & deputy Admin. Officer.  I put the disk containing the Power Point in the laptop, and was going through it as best as I could (I'm not a good public speaker).  At one point I looked up and saw by bullet fonts were all wonky.  The font I used to build the PP was not installed on that laptop so my bullets were question marks or something.



Now that is a geek thing... they probably didn't even notice! lol!


----------



## Benco (Jul 12, 2013)

snowbear said:


> Not photo related but I had to give a presentation to the County's IT board - department heads & deputy Admin. Officer.  I put the disk containing the Power Point in the laptop, and was going through it as best as I could (I'm not a good public speaker).  At one point I looked up and saw by bullet fonts were all wonky.  The font I used to build the PP was not installed on that laptop so my bullets were question marks or something.



Ah yes, PP presentations, my wife has to do quite a few of those in her work, her ultimate nightmare is standing up to talk and finding the presentation is corrupted/missing (she usually has at least two memory sticks with it on).


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 12, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> This must be a Nikon thing or I have been screwing up for a long time because I still don't get what your talking about.



Nikon's full-frame DSLRs have the ability to shoot in "DX Mode", meaning only a portion of the sensor is used to create the image.  

They can be set three ways:  
FX Mode, which will use the entire sensor regardless of whether there's a DX lens attached or not, 
DX Mode, which will use the center portion of the sensor regardless of whether there's a DX lens attached or not,
DX Auto Mode, which will allow the camera to sense the presence of a DX-format lens and change from FX to DX mode automatically.

The only change you would see in the viewfinder is a black rectangle appears when the camera is in DX Mode.  What oldhippy did was set the camera to DX Mode (not the Auto version), and shot in that mode.  He was basically seeing an FX image in the viewfinder, but the camera, being set to DX, only recorded the center portion of the sensor.








Because of the possibility of doing something exactly like what oldhippy did, I have gotten into the habit of returning my cameras to what I call a "Ready State" when I'm done shooting.  Any settings I changed to take the shot(s) are undone, and when the camera is not being used, it is ALWAYS set to the same settings.

This way, I know *exactly *how the camera is configured when I pick it up next time.  Right now, since I'm not shooting anything, both my D600s are sitting in this 'Ready State", both set up with the same settings (save for one will record images with a D61 prefix, the other D62).


----------



## Stevepwns (Jul 12, 2013)

On my sony the movie button is too easy to hit by accident, Im always looking through the viewfinder trying to take pics while its filming my foul language complaining about the video button.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jul 12, 2013)

I use to have a boring security officer job in a law school where college students would have bicycle's to get around campus.Once I watched a few students chain there bikes in the bike rack through the front wheel of a quick release front tire system.I brought it to there attention that a thief could just release the lever and take the bike and get a cheap rime and tire and pawn it off or keep it.Some of the students looked at me like I had no clue what I was talking about and walked off. one guy and one girl actually listen and put the chain lock through the frame.A few days later one of the few students that looked at me as I had no clue, his bike was stolen and it was not a huffy it was a higher end cannondale. Of course I was asked if I seen anything,Nope not my job to babysit a bike rack but just to check Id coming in the front entrance.The bike's where located in a different location altogether.All the intelligence in the world but no common sense what so ever.


----------



## DBA (Jul 12, 2013)

Benco said:


> Forgetting I've switched off the autofocus is one I've done a few times, maye I should chimp more.


I've done that.  Was doing a private [motocross] shoot that started with video and then switched over to some corner shots. It just so happened that the focus was pretty much where it was supposed to be, however something was just off about the images. After calling a little time out to attempt to figure out what was going on, I found the AF switch in M. :blushing:


----------



## deeky (Jul 12, 2013)

I do a lot of manual focus shooting.  There have been more than a few times I have found a shot, squatted down to the right angle, zoomed, focused, adjusted my squatting position into some form of contortionism to get the framing just right, re-zoom, re-focus, hold my breath, wait for the wind to die, and then try to click the shot only to find I hadn't turned the camera on yet.  So we start it all over again after I stretch the cramps out of my legs and catch my breath.....

Glad I'm not the only one out there.


----------

